# Que significa vhdl?



## randall (Abr 5, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, he escuchado hanlar por ahi sobre vhdl y quisiera saber bien que es eso, y necesito q por favor me ayuden a entender un poco q es esto. gracias


----------



## pic-man (Abr 11, 2007)

VHDL es un lenguaje de descripción de hardware que sirve para diseñar y programar circuitos digitales. VHDL es un estándar de la IEEE y encontrar información sobre ese lenguaje no es muy complicado, además es un lenguaje sencillo y fácil de aprender. 

Para más información revisa esta página de la wikipedia: VHDL


----------



## elpripiripau (Abr 13, 2007)

DISCULPEN, alguien sabe o me podria facilitar el quartus II o el MAX plus II, porque de plano de la pagina de altera no se quiere bajar


----------

